# ATI X1650 funktioniert nur mit Option "Composite" "Disable"

## nuggler84

Sodale, da ich nun auch gerne mit meiner ATI Radeon X1650 dieses XGL/AIGLX feature hätte, hab ich mich nun dran gesetzt und alles versucht  :Exclamation: 

Doch so wie ich das sehe unterstützt meine Graka kein "Composite" "Enable", wenn ich das auf "Enable" setz dann bekomm ich keine 3D-Beschleunigung.

Installiert ist:xorg-server-1.2.0-r3

xorg-x11-7.1

ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.runUnd so geht auch alles wunderbar, jedoch ohne XGL/AIGLX.

bei fgl_fglxgears bekomm ich dieses zurück

```
Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

3412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 682.400 FPS

4147 frames in 5.0 seconds = 829.400 FPS

4143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 828.600 FPS

4124 frames in 5.0 seconds = 824.800 FPS

```

Um XGL/AIGLX zu nutzen muss ich ja zumindest ein

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

in meine xorg.conf setzen.

Wenn ich das jedoch mach und ich starte mein X neu. Dann bekomm ich bei glxinfoein

```
direct rendering: No
```

lspci sagt

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71c6

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71e6

```

Und nun meine Frage:

Wie bekomm ich das ganze ans laufen, xorg7.2 hat mir in dem fall auch nicht weiter geholfen.

Was muss ich tun, warten auf nen neuen ATI Treiber  :Question: 

----------

## firefly

die fglrx treiber unterstützen noch (leider) kein AIGLX es funktioniert nur XGL. Für XGL brauchst du in der xorg.conf kein Composite aktivieren, da für XGL ein seperater XServer verwendet wird.

----------

## Pegasus87

Hmm, genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch gerade bei mir festgestellt. Das ist ja irgendwie blöd, muss man sich wohl in Geduld üben...

Gibs de nXGL Server im Portagtree? Hab da nix gefunden.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

via layman kannst du das xeffects Overlay einbinden. Da ist alles nötige drin.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Pegasus87

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> via layman kannst du das xeffects Overlay einbinden. Da ist alles nötige drin.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Ah gut, danke!

----------

## Pegasus87

BTW: Ein layman -L zeigt mir nicht alle overlays an, xeffects z.b. fehlt. Ein layman -a xeffects funktioniert aber, muss man das verstehen?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Layman -L zeigt nur die "stabilen" Overlays, es gibt noch eine Option glaube Layman -L -k die alle Overlays anzeigt.

CoS24

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Layman -L zeigt nur die "stabilen" Overlays, es gibt noch eine Option glaube Layman -L -k die alle Overlays anzeigt.
> 
> CoS24

 

Roger!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

